# Vorfilter



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,
Ich weiss es gibt schon viele Themen darüber aber ich werd nich schlüssig draus.

Viele raten vom Vortex ab, aber ich habe nur begrenzte möglichkeiten (da dies nicht mein Grundstück ist und der Teich nur in meiner Obhut ist) was Größe und Geld angeht.
Ich habe 1 200Liter Tonne und überlege nun ob ich daraus ein Vortex machen soll, oder doch lieber ein Sieb reinlege was den groben Schmutz oben fängt.
Ich hab mir Anleitungen für Sifi's angeschaut, habe aber leider keine Möglichkeit diese zu bauen und kaufen wäre zu teuer, daher muss ich damit arbeiten was ich zur Verfügung habe. Das ist 1 Regentonne, 1 Handelsüblichen Filter. Der Vorfilter soll am Bachlauf stehen und zum normalen Filter (der auf dem Bachlauf stehen wird, natürlich verdeckt) führen.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hallo Robert,
bei deinem Durchsatz, könnte der Vortex gut funktionieren. Das Wasser sollte sich darin langsam bewegen, damit sich der Dreck absetzen kann.
Du kannst ihn auch mit einer Nylonstrumpfhose im Einlauf pimpen, wenn er nicht gut läuft.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Vergiss was ich geschrieben habe.
Bitte aktualisiere erst mal dein Profil.

Was bei 2400 Liter gut funktioniert, muss in einem Koiteich nicht auch gut laufen.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

So Profil is aktualisiert, das mit den Strümpfen habe ich schon probiert  funktioniert sehr gut, nur muss man den jeden tag sauber machen, was ich leider nich kann.
Ich muss das so einfach wie möglich gestalten mit dem Sauber machen.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Vorfilter für diese Teichgröße ohne großen Reinigungsaufwand kosten viel Geld oder viel Platz.
Selbst ein Spaltsieb oder SIPA sind aktuell fast täglich zu reinigen.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Das mit Strumpf meinte ich aber, das dies zu viel zeit in anspruch nimmt, habe damit meine Erfahrungen ^^
wenns nur einmal kurz abspülen ist, dann ist es ja ok. Wichtig ist, wenn mal 1 Tag nicht gereinigt wird, das es überlaufen kann und das wasser nich abhanden geht.
Beim Strumpf bläht der sich ja auf und hat dann soviel druck bei mir gehabt, das es bis 1 1/2m hochgespritzt is.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Wie oft willst Du denn reinigen müssen?

Vor allem (ich kenn Deine Filterung nicht) wie filterst Du aktuell? Hast Du die Möglichkeit Filterwatte einzubringen?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Wenn das bei dir spritzt oder der Wechsel länger als 3 Minuten dauert, machst du was falsch.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

@ Jörg wieso wechsel länger als 3min ? ich habe davon geredet wenn man ihn nich täglich sauber macht, dann bläht er sich auf und hat soviel druck, dass er permanent spritzt.

@ Moonlight Ich (bzw. derjenige der dem Teich gehört) habe nur einen Baumarktfilter mit verschiedenen Steinchen und Filtermatten drin. Da das aber nich ausreicht, will ich nun noch einen Vorfilter setzen. Das ganze soll Möglichst wenig kosten, da ich mit dem arbeiten muss was vorhanden ist. Das es nich ausreicht weiss ich selbst und das man mehr Geld reinbringen müsste weiss ich auch.  Das reinigen kann ruhig täglich sein (wie mit dem Sieb) aber die Filtermatten werden maximal 1x die Woche gereinigt.
Ich wohne vom Teich leider 3 Autostunden entfernt und bin deswegen nicht dauernd da.
Die Besitzer sind im Rentenalter und haben noch einen Bauernhof und eine Wäscherei, das heisst sie haben nicht sehr viel Zeit um tagtäglich die Filtermatten zu reinigen. Ein Sieb wäre OK, das schüttelt man aus und spült es kurz ab, oder ?


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ein Sieb spritzt man ab, denn wenn sich ein Bakterienfilm drauf abgesetzt hat, setzt er sich sehr schnell zu.
Für mein Sieb nehm ich die Spritzpistole und Leitungswasser. Für das Reinigen der Filteranlage selbst nur Teichwasser 
Versuch doch mal in dem Baumarktfilter, zwischen die Filtermatten bischen Filterwatte zu legen ... vielleicht bringt das noch was.

Ich habe auch eine Strumpfhose im Biotec und die bläht sich auch nach 2 Tagen auf ... aber spritzen tut bei mir auch nix.

Mandy


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ich hatte wie gesagt die Strumpfhose an meinem alten kleinen Teich und die wuchs und wuchs und irgendwann sucht sich das wasser ja nun den leichtesten weg 
Der Teich is momentan klar, habe auch den ganzen schlamm und die Fadenalgen rausgeholt.
Leider war dort letztes Jahr etwas hochwasser und der ganze schlamm vom ufer is mit reingeflossen.

Filterwatte is auch son zeug was man danach in die Tonne kloppen kann 
Ich wollte schon was, was länger verwendbar ist, weil filterwatte kostet mit der Zeit auch viel Geld.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
für einen 16m³ Teich eine gute Vorfilterung zu finden, die sich sehr einfach reinigen lässt und auch mal ein paar Tage ohne Wartung auskommt ist nicht einfach.
Es fällt in einem Teich jede Menge an Dreck an und dann ist es egal ob das Spaltdieb, ein Mattenfilter oder die Strumpfhose sich verstopft. 
Alle können den Filter zum überlaufen bringen. 

Ich denke mal bei der geschilderten Ausgangslage wäre ein Vortex keine schlechte Wahl. Möglicherweise noch mit einer SIPA bestückt.

Damit der vernünftig funktioniert, muss der nur groß genug sein. Die Reinigung sollt dann recht einfach sein.
Zugschieber zu und den für den Bodenablauf auf. Den Dreck ablassen und etwas Wasser nachfüllen.
Der kann auch mal ein paar Tage ohne Leerung laufen, falls der Filter danach groß genug ist.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ein Sieb könnte jeden Tag gereinigt werden. Das habe ich glaub ich auch schon geschrieben, da es ja nicht zeitintensiv ist.
Und wenn ich ein sieb in einer tonne installiere, kann ich ja weiter oben noch einen ablauf installieren, falls der fall vorkommen sollte das das ding mal 2 tage nich geleert worden ist.
Was lohnt sich nur mehr ? Vortex oder nen sieb in die tonne ?
Was heisst recht groß ? 300l tonne ?
Reinigen 1x die woche für den rest wäre ok.

PS: Was ist ein Sipa ? 
hab eben mal danach gesucht aber nix wirkliches gefunden, ausser vor dem Sipa, nach dem Sipa, die idee ist den Sipa ....

OK eben bei Ebay gefunden, aber 259 Euro ? Das ist wieder nicht im Budget  und selber bauen kann ich sowas nich ^^


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Was ist mit einem Sandfilter ? ich weiss muss denke ich langsam laufen oder man lässt 2 paralell laufen, aber 2 Regentonnen und ne Menge Spielsand ist vorhanden


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
nicht so schnell, muss noch andere Beiträge lesen. 

Der Vortex sollte 500-1000 Liter haben. Ich schau mal nach was mindestens erforderlich ist.
Eine SIPA ist eine SiebPatone. Diese hängt im Vorfilter und wird mit Spülarmen von innen gereinigt.
Das wollte ich auch mal installieren, bis sich zufällig was anderes ergeben hat.
Die läuft soweit automatisch und nur der Dreck ist ab und an abzulassen. Das ganze sollte in Schwerkraft laufen.

Falls das Budget so eingeschränkt ist, sollte es möglicherweise die Größe bringen.
Wieviel Platz steht denn zur Verfügung?

Sandfilter geht recht ordentlich *aber* es braucht eine Druckpumpe.
Diese benötigt relativ viel Strom. Die Reinigung ist aber wieder recht einfach.
Ein Bekannter von mit hatte die an seinem 15m³ Teich, ist aber nun auf Strumpfhosen gewechselt.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Vllt. sollten wir skypen xD

Spass beiseite, du kennst ja meine anderen Beiträge und dort sind auch Fotos vorhanden,
Dort wo der Bachlauf hinkommen soll, soll auch die Filteranlage hin. Evtl. kann ich diejenigen überzeugen einen Baum aus der Hecke rauszureissen und dorthinter weiterzubauen. da sind ca. 6m länge noch machbar und man würde den kram nicht sehen, ist dann nur wieder was das ich mit Folie unterlegen und zum teich führen muss, falls die tonnen doch mal überlaufen. Am liebsten würde ich den ganzen Teich abreissen und neu bauen xDDD aber Sie meinten, dass das jetzt der letzte Versuch ist, sonst wird er zu betoniert Oo
Naja der war auch sehr falsch angelegt und die gröbsten Fehler sind bis jetzt schon beseitigt, nur wollen sie nich so viel geld reinstecken ^^

Was mir grad einfällt zu den strumpfhosen, kann sein das meine so aufgebläht sind, weil ich immer 3 ineinander gepackt habe ^^ Ich dachte mir damals, dass das die 3fache Filterleistung dann bringt 

Vllt. sollte ich doch nochmal sone Strumpfhose am anfang benutzen.

Zum Sandfilter: Die Druckpumpe weil das wasser von unten nach oben fliessen muss ? Geht das nicht auch andersrum und unten nen sieb vor so das kein sand mitfliesst ?

PS: Skype, MSN, ICQ, TS vorhanden ^^

Ich muss mich halt schnell entscheiden was ich mache, da ich die Materialien bis Freitag kaufen muss, da der Teich aufn Dorf liegt ^^


EDIT: Was haltet Ihr sonst von Filterbürsten ? http://www.ebay.de/itm/260996638155
Die 25Stück in die Tonne (ne 200Liter Tonne) dann dürfte doch auch kein grobschmutz mehr hochkommen ? Danach dann einen Strumpf und alles ist gut oder ? ^^


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
baufehler sind schwieriger zu beseitigen als eine vernünftige Planung. 
Ich kann da auch ein paar persönliche Beispiele beisteuern. 

Bei den Strumpfhosen nur eine und die ganz billigen mit 20DEN benutzen.
Sonst setzt sich das ganze zu schnell zu. Ansonsten alle 2-3 Tage mal auswaschen oder wechseln.
Am Einlauf mit Gummiring befestigen, damit sich der löst, wenn der Druck zu hoch wird.
Mehrere bringt nichts, da sich schon bei der ersten ein "Filterkuchen" bildet, der feine Partikel rausholt.
Die besseren "Blickdichten" setzen sich sehr schnell zu. Nur was für den Sommer zum optimieren.

Bei dem Sandfilter ist es etwas anders. Das Wasser wird mit Druck durch feinen Sand gedrückt.
In diesem bleiben feine Partikel hängen, die dann zurückgespült werden können.
Ein Eigenbau macht keinen Sinn. Die kleineren Teile kosten 200-300€. Pumpe hat dann aber ca. 300 Watt.
Funktioniert ganz ordentlich aber ist nicht ganz billlig.

Falls genügend Platz da ist, lässt sich der Filter so aufbauen, dass der auch mal ein paar Tage Dreck abkann.
Besser ist es, wenn die Schwebeteilchen zeitnah rausgeholt werden können.
Kommen diese durch oder lösen sich wieder im Wasser, entstehen Nährstoffe für Algen.

Das ist der eigentliche Schlüssel zu einem funktionierenden Koiteich.
Es entstehen durch die Fütterung viele Nährstoffe, die sollten schnell aus dem Kreislauf.

Wenn wir direkt kommunizieren, können doch andere nicht mitlesen. 
Deine Ausgangssituation ist ja relativ normal. Teich, Koi aber dann nur wenig Geld für einen ordentlichen Filter.


----------



## Windless (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Tja wenns mein Teich wäre würde ich da mehr reinstecken 
Also ich hatte mir jetzt überlegt http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm das so zu bauen, Tonnen sind genügend vorhanden (muss ich nur noch überredungskunst machen damit die Tonnen entbeert werden und ich sie hinter der Hecke aufstellen kann).
Würde dann auch 1 Vortex 1 Filterbürsten 1 billiges selbstgebasteltes __ Hel-X (erstmal bis ich auch da überredet habe ^^) mit Sauerstoff und zum schluss auch matten. Der Strumpf dann nach den Filterbürsten ?
Bekomme ich diese Gummidichtungen auch im Baumarkt ?
Würdet ihr raten unter den Tonnen Folie auszulegen die dann zum Teich führt, bei evtl. undichtigkeit  wäre ja schon schade wenn die Fische aufeinmal im Trockenen sitzen ^^
Ich hatte meine 2500l damals auch mit klarem Wasser gehabt, dann wird das doch wohl bei einem großen Teich nich schwerer sein ^^ nur etwas überdimensionierter xD

EDIT: Was mir nur jetzt einfällt ^^ Die ganzen Tonnen müssen über Bachlaufhöhe stehen Oo Sollte ich da dann ein Fundament mit Beton giessen und wenn ja wie viel cm von der Höhe  (also nich keine Antwort so hoch wie der bachlauf  ich mein damit ab wann der dann stabilität hat)?
Es soll nur 1 Pumpe laufen (laufende Kosten jaja xDD ).


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
die Beschreibung ist ganz ordentlich, könnnte aber ein paar Optimierungen vertragen.

Diese Gummidichtungen gibt es auch im Baumarkt, aber ich würde nun alle Verbindungen in DN 110 ausführen.
Das Problem ist die Höhe. Nicht, dass es auch Pumpen gibt, die eine entsprechende Menge pumpen könnten.
Sitzt die Pumpe unten im Teich, werden alle gröberen Teile erst mal fein geschreddert.
Danach soll der Filter diese dann rausholen - nicht die optimalste Bauart. 

Damit das Wasser öfter von den Schwebepartikeln gereinigt wird, ist eine hohe Umwälzrate anzustreben.
Der Vortex sollte diese auch ordentlich abscheiden können - 200 Liter Tonne ist zu klein.
Dann bleiben die gröberen Partikel in den Bürsten hängen. Die Reinigung dieser ist eine Sauerei..

Auch die nachfolgende biologische Umwandlung lässt sich mit weniger Tonnen gut realisieren.

Damit die laufenden Kosten günstiger werden, sollte der Filter möglichst auf Teichniveau gebaut werden.
Den Bachlauf mit einer extra Pumpe. Diese kann auch aus der letzten Kammer "saueres" Wasser pumpen.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Die Pumpe soll ja nich unten im Teich sitzen oder ? Wegen den Wärme und Kältezonen ?
Der Bachlauf soll ja keine 5m hoch werden ^^, der alte war ca. 1,10m.
Das wären dann 1,10 + ca, 0,50m.
Eine 2. Pumpe liegt wieder nicht im Budget xDDDDDDDD
Was meinst du mit saurem Wasser ?
Die grösste zur Verfügung stehende Tonne hat 300L.
Wieviele Tonnen sollten es denn sein ?
Also evtl. Vortex rauslassen ? Anfangen mit Filterbürsten (würde ich dann mit nem Hochdruckstrahler säubern) dann 1 tonne mit filtermatten und dann die letzte Tonne mit Hel X ?
Rein Theoretisch: Wenn ich eine 2. Pumpe einsetze und diese in die letzte Tonne packe, hab ich doch die gefahr das die Tonne Leergepumpt wird oder überläuft ? Gegen das überlaufen kann man ja einen abfluss weiter oben platzieren, aber gegen das leerpumpen muss man die Pumpe ja vorher genau berechnen ?

Ich hätte ja (wenns mein Teich wäre ^^) einen Schwerkraftfilter gebaut und da dann die Pumpe reingesetzt ^^ 
Aber ich glaube nich das ich bei der Teichfolie noch ein dichten Flansch (oder wie nennt man das ^^) reingesetzt bekomme. 

Die höhe von der Tonne überrücke ich ja schonmal, das sind ja so 1,20m ? wenn ich das erste verbindungsstück unten ansetzen würde ! oder geht da die gleiche leistung verloren ?


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

So mal meine Vorstellung
natürlich bekommt der Pflanzenfilter auch ein Rohr von den Tonnen ab


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Damit der Dreck gut abgesaugt werden kann, bleibt die wohl nur der Teichgrund.
Ich meinte natürlich "sauberes" Wasser.  

OK, gepumpt, kein Geld für 2. Pumpe und danach der Bachlauf. Wenig Aufwand bei der Reinigung und eine günstige Lösung.
Den Aufwand Folienflansch nachrüsten und auf Schwerkraft umrüsten sehe ich ein.

Die erste Tonne 300 Liter, an den Einlauf ein billiger Strumpf (2 Stück Ja! für 0,79€) mit Gummiring.
Den Einlauf so hoch, dass man gut dran kommt.

Den Überlauf in die 2. Tonne in 110 ausführen und gegen verstopfen mit Strumpf sichern, ein Korb sollte reichen.
In der 2. Tonne könnten dann grobe und/oder mittlere Schaumstoffmatten sein. Diese möglichst senkrecht rein.

Eine 3. Tonne mit ruhendem __ Hel-X oder was auch immer schon da ist. Es gehen auch Lockenwickler ....

Alle Tonnen mit einem BA ausrüsten mit einem Scheiber oder zumindest ein großer Schlauch, den man dann auslaufen lassen kann.

Bei der 10m³ Pumpe kommen bei 1,5m dann 6-7m³ an, das sollte reichen um den Teich klar zu bekommen.
Den Rohrdurchmesser bis zur 1. Tonne nicht zu klein wählen.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Gibs irgendwo ne Anleitung für BA ? und was ist ein Scheiber ?
Also 1. Tonne leer ? nur den Strumpf ?
Was meinst du mit 1 Korb sollte reichen ? ^^
Die 2. Tonne, Matten senkrecht damit das wasser sich nich im Falle einer Verstopfung stauen kann ?
Was ist ein guter Rohrdurchmesser ? Bitte etwas genauer ^^ habe mit dieser Teichgröße wenig erfahrung


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Da das Volumen nicht groß genug ist, damit sich der feine Dreck am Boden langsam absetzt, sollte ein Strumpf die nötige Feinfilterung ergänzen.
Dieser ist normalerweise nur alle 2-3 Tage zu ersetzen.

Damit man den Dreck gut ablassen kann, sollte ein Bodenablauf unten in der Tonne eingebaut werden.
Dieser kann zur Not auch durch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe ersetzt werden.
Der Schieber ist nötig, damit der Wasserdurchfluss einfach unterbrochen werden kann.

Der Strumpf kann sich ja ordentlich ausdehnen, damit der den Überlauf zur nächsten Tonne nicht verstopft, sollte vor diesem ein Korb sein.
Der verhindert, dass kein Wasser mehr fließt, wenn sich das Teil davorhängt.

Die senkrechte Einbringung der Matten hat 2 Vorteile. 
Die Fliesgeschwindigkeit kleiner, da mehr Oberfläche da ist.
Reinigung etwas einfacher, da die zugesetzten Matten nach oben rausgezogen werden können.

Durch ein Rohr mit 75mm Durchmesser laufen ohne größeren Verlust 8m³ Wasser, bei einen mit 110mm sind es 15m³. 
Wird mal mehr als 8m³ gepumpt, stellen die DN75 Rohre einen zusätzlichen Widerstand dar.
Habe bei mir die Filterung nun auf 110mm umgestellt und der Durchfluss ist höher.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

und gibs irgendwo eine anleitung für den BA ?


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Windless schrieb:


> Gibs irgendwo ne Anleitung für BA ? und was ist ein Scheiber ?


Hallo Robert,
Ein "Scheiber" ist ein Schieber... es ist im Prinzip ein Wasserhahn... nur mit großem Durchmesser.
Das mit dem BA (Bodenablauf) in den Tonnen ist ein Ablauf, um das Wasser und die Ablagerungen ab zu lassen.
Ideal ist das ein Boden oder Wanddurchlass am tiefsten Punkt einer Tonne, den man soweit verlängert, dass man einen gut bedienbaren Schieber anbringt und das Wasser kontrolliert in eine Schmutztonne, Behälter o.Ä. ablässt um es von dort zu entsorgen. (Schmutzwasserpumpe usw.)

Als alternative zum Zugschieber kann man beim Schmutzablass auch Kugelhähne verwenden.

Folgende Artikel gibt es natürlich bei vielen anderen Händlern auch
Zugschieber
Durchlass
Kugelhahn

Weiteres Verbindungmaterial ist natürlich, je nach Wahl der Anschlusstechnik, notwendig und muss berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Kann ich dann um Geld zu sparen einen kleinen Zugschieber bzw. Kugelhahn nehmen, dafür aber ein großes ablassrohr ?
Son grosser Zugschieber liegt ja bei 44€ pro Tonne und das wäre wieder einmal nicht im Budget 
Gibts sowas auch im Baumarkt ? xD


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hallo Robert,
selbst wenn es Zugschieber & Kugelhähne im Baumarkt geben würde... preislich wären die sicher nicht billiger.

Für den Schmutzablass habe ich bei mir 32er Durchlässe und 32er Kugelhähne genommen.
Mit dem einkalkulierten Risiko, dass in meinem Vorfilter durch den Grobschmutz (Nadeln und Kiefernzapfen) bei diesem Durchmesser er auch verstopfen kann 

Zwischen den Tonnen könntest Du auch z.B. 2 von diesen einfachen Zugschiebern verwenden, da diese ja im Normalfall immer offen sind und nur von Zeit zu Zeit mal geschlossen werden wegen der Reinigung.


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

....hier gibt es die 110er Zugschieber sehr günstig...


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Günstig ?
Ausserdem was soll dieses Airlift ?
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit ?
100.000 L die stunde mit einer 50 Watt Luftpumpe  Oo
Kommt man damit dann auch nach oben ? von der Fördermenge oder bezieht sich das auf max. Teichhöhe ?
Und wenn ja, was ausser wasseroberflächenbewegung und O2 Zufuhr bringt es ?


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Wieso soll ich Zugschieber zwischen die Tonnen setzen ?
Wenn ich den Filter reinige dann doch sowieso  alle ^^ Dann kann ich sie auch gleich abklemmen komplett.
Aber du hast mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das ich zwischen den Tonnen einen Übergang brauche, sonst bekomm ich die Rohre ja nicht raus ^^ Ich werd glaub ich die Dichtungsringe noch mit Aquariensilikon verdichten ^^


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

günstiger wirst du diese Zugschieber nicht bekommen und ich finde knapp 20 € für ein Teil recht billig.  Diese Airliftsystem nennt man auch Luftheber. Unter diesem Namen findest du hier einiges im Forum... schaue mal unter User wp-3d nach.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Gibts bei den Filterbürstenkauf was zu beachten ?


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ok hab jetzt 30min mich über Luftheber belesen und auch die videos aus deinem Link angesehen.
Ich kann keine Verwendung dafür in meinem __ Filtersystem sehen.
Da es ja 1. wieder eine extra Pumpe wäre, 2. die laufenden Kosten wieder steigen würden 3. Das Wasser nicht genug nach oben transportiert wird. ich muss ja auf 1,50 ca. kommen, damit ich den Bachlauf damit noch bewässern kann.
Sonst für eine Strömung is das gar nich mal so schlecht, aber von den kosten der Besitzer nich realisierbar.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ist das vom Preis OK, für die Abdichtung der Rohre an den Tonnen
Rohrdurchführung DN100 / DN110     – 8,50 Euro

Oder gibts da alternativen ?

Ist ein Kugelhahn nicht sicherer bei dem Wasserdruck, als ein Zugschieber ?
Brauch man dafür noch spezielle Dichtungen oder sind die dort schon integriert ? Nach dem Motto Rohr auf beiden Seiten rein und fertig. Würde 50mm dann nehmen und an der tonne erst ein DN110 mit Adapter auf DN50


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Kann man nicht einfach für den Ablauf nach einem Rohr einen HT-Muffenstopfen benutzen ? oder hält der den Druck nicht aus ? ich bin grade am zusammenrechnen  Und das teuerste sind die Hähne/schieber und die Gummidichtungen Oo


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hi.

Zum einen habe ich Dir ja nur den Thread über Lufthebersysteme / Airlift verlinkt, weil du fragtest. Ob es etwas für Dich gewesen wäre, weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht so tief in deinen Thread eingestiegen bin. 

Beim Filterbürstenkauf gibt es eigentlich nichts zu beachten, jedenfalls nichts was mir bekannt wäre. Die richtige Größe und gut ist. Aber Filterbürsten macht heutzutage kaum einer, da viel zu aufwändig beim Reinigen. Da gibt es bestimmt schon Angebote bei Ebay ab 1,-€. :smoki

Zu den Tonnenvebrinder und Preisen kann man schelcht was sagen, wenn man nicht den Artikel sieht. Kannst du den bitte verlinken!? Ansonsten g**gle doch einfach mal den Begriff und vergleiche die Angebote. Es gibt sicherlich Unterschiede, wie "low Budget" oder hochqualitativ. Da solche Teile selbst nicht nutze, bin ich überfragt. 

Ein Kugelhahn und ein Zugschieber sind bei der Belastung mit Wasserdruck meist identisch. Ein Zugschieber ist meist nur billiger und einfacher, da du ja nichts regeln möchtest. Ein Kugelhahn ist wieder zum regeln von Durchflussmengen besser geeignet. Die Dichtungen sind jeweils integriert.

Den letzten Beitrag bzw. die Frage, "*Kann man nicht einfach für den Ablauf nach einem Rohr einen HT-Muffenstopfen benutzen ? oder hält der den Druck nicht aus ?*" verstehe ich nicht!? Was meinst Du genau?


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ich meine damit anstatt des Schiebers oder des Kugelhahnes einen muffenstopfen der das rohr einfach dicht macht.
Ich hab schon gegoogelt und nichts gefunden deswegen frage ich ja ^^ Die Dichtungen würde ich wie diese hier verbauten bekommen http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm kann man nicht einfach aquariensilikon nehmen und die Rohre mit der Tonne so verdichten ?
Was soll ich dann nehmen anstatt den Bürsten ?



Hab grade telefoniert, die Teichpumpe hat einen 1 Zoll Schlauchanschluss. Macht es da jetzt sind auf DN 110 zu gehen ?


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Das mache ich genauso.
Im Zuflauf vom Bodenablauf muß ein Schieber, geht ja auch nicht anders.

Der Auslauf im Teich endet mit einem kurzen Stück KG mit Muffe. Zur Wartung und im Winter setze ich die Dichtung ein, Stopfen rein und kann die Filterkammer leeren. Er wird nur ganz wenig reingedrückt, den Rest übernimmt das Wasser aus dem Teich.
Im normalen Betrieb kommt die Dichtung raus und ein Stück KG verschlossen mit einem Rest Medienauflage hindert die Fische am einschwimmen.


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Also ob das mit den Muffenstopfen funktioniert, kann ich Dir wirklich nicht sagen. Ich denke einfach, den Stopfen in die Gummidichtung zu drücken und dann immer wieder raus zuppeln, wird auf Dauer nicht dicht.

Anstatt der Filterbürsten, die eigentlich nur zur Vorfilterung sind, wäre die Alternative eine Siebpatrone einzubauen, die ordentlich den Schmutz fern hält. Der Schmutz sammelt sich in der 1.Kammer bei der Siebpatrone und dann öffnest du einfach den Schmutzablass im Boden.

In einer zweite Tonne dann Helix und dein System ist etwas aufgebessert. Mit Aquariensilikon kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich würde Innotec oder Ähnliches Dichtungs- / Klebemittel nutzen, welches auch die die HT-Rohre klebt.

Von einem Zoll auf DN 110 ist schon ein gewaltiger Schritt. Ob das Sinn macht, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ok ich habe jetz nur Bahnhof verstanden xDDD
Der Zulauf vom Bodenablauf: Wieso Zulauf ? ich dachte unten ein Rohr im Boden der Tonne, dann ein Winkelstück, ein Rohr wieder und dann den Schieber / Hahn ? Meine frage war eher ob ich den schieber / hahn weglassen kann und NUR den Muffenstopfen benutzen kann (ob das vom Druck standhält).
So nächster satz ^^: was ist KG ?  Was meinst du mit: Die setzt die Dichtung ein, Stopfen rein ?

Also das __ Filtersystem wird über eine Teichpumpe betrieben und nicht über schwerkraft ! Wenn ich also die Tonnen säubern will, zieh ich einfach den Stecker von der Pumpe. 

Ich sehe langsam gar net mehr durch xDD Ich hoffe Ihr habt noch etwas Geduld für mich über ^^


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Also gehe ich dann max auf DN 75 oder reicht DN 50 ?

Is das Innotec zu empfehlen ? ich will halt nur nich das irgendwann das wasser an den Rohr Tonnenverbindungen rausläuft, aber die Dichtungsringe kosten ja mehr als der ganze Rest.


Was für ein Stopfen ? ^^


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Wir müssen hier nochmal einiges klar stellen: 

- Bodenablauf - ist eigentlich meistens der Ablauf im Teich gemeint
- Schmutzablass - ist der Bodenauslauf in der Regentonne / Filterbehälter
- der Schmutzablass sollte einen Schieber bekommen, der dem Druck der Wassermassen auch gerecht wird. Immerhin stehen oben min. 200 l drauf
- als Bodenauslauf sollte ein richtiger Folienflansch eingebaut werden, der auch dicht ist
- den Bodenauslauf / Flansch kannst du dann beruhigt mit Innotec verkleben und abdichten (machen hier einige Teichler seit Jahren und hält - also Vertrauen)

Wenn du nicht willst, dass dein Teich, Filter oder die Verbindungen undicht werden, solltest du auf vernünftiges Material, wie PVC-Folienflansche, Tonnenverbinder aus PVC mit Dichtung, Zugschieber oder Kugelhähnen und Innotec als Dichtung zurück greifen. Hast du schon mal überlegt, wie du die Tonnen trennen möchtest, falls sie mal kaputt gehen!? Ich würde die Tonnen zusätzlich mit Schraubverbindungen versehen um sie einzeln zu trennen und auszutauschen. 

Ich kenne zwar nicht das Budget, aber mit 100,-€ ist meiner Meinung nach, da nichts auf Dauer vernünftig zu machen. :sorry

Noch eine Frage: Ist das Userprofil und die Daten richtig? Bei 8 x 5 m Fläche und 1,50 Tiefe nur 16000 l Volumen?


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

KG - Kanalgrundrohr, das sind die roten Abwasserrohre. HT sind dann die Grauen.

Den Stopfen könntest du an der gegenüberliegenden Seite sichern. Leider geht dir aber auch der Platz zum Reinigen verloren.
Was soll der Stopfen in der dritten Tonne? Der müßte in die Ablaufleitung, sonst fließt das Wasser aus dem Teich zurück.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Das es keine 100€ sind das weiss ich auch schon 
Ich hab schonmal soweit alles ausgerechnet.
Dann muss ich wohl erstmal den Schmutzablass sein lassen, die Flansche kann ich ja später noch nachträglich installieren. Kann ich später ja dann als Argument bringen wenns es zu schwer is die Tonnen zu reinigen xDDD
Die Maße waren nur geschätzt, ich hab die aktuellen Tatsächlichen Maße vor 30 Minuten erst bekommen, diese stehen jetzt im Profil drin.
Das Volumen war die Schätzung der Besitzer, bevor ich dran rumgewurschtelt habe, da werden bestimmt jetzt 2000 mehr drin sein, ist aber schwierig zu sagen. Der Teich ist ja auch nicht durchgängig 1,50 tief, sondern ist bis zur Hälfte ca. 50-70cm tief. Wenn du magst kannst mir gerne das Volumen ausrechnen xD.
Die Tonnen würde ich so trennen: In den Tonnen steckt das Rohr fest und zwischen den Tonnen is ne Doppelmuffe. Somit könnte ich das doch jederzeit abziehen und die tonnen austauschen.
Was meinst du mit schraubverbindungen. Habt nachsicht, ich habe bisher nur mit Baumarktfiltern zu tun gehabt und diese sind einfach nur klein und viel zu teuer ^^ und bringen auch fast nix. 
So werde dann mal nach PVC Tonnenverbindern googlen.


Stopfen habe ich doch gar nicht eingezeichnet. Was du vllt. meinen könntest wäre die Strumpfhose ^^
Oder meinst du die schwarzen Vierecke ? Das sind körbe, damit die Strumpfhose oder das Hel X nicht ins Rohr gezogen werden.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Achso, die schwarzen Vierecke sind Strumpfhosen.

PS: Du kannst deinen eigenen Beitrag auch editieren/ändern. So brauchst du nicht zwei in ein paar Minuten zu schreiben.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ja das mit dem Editieren weiss ich, siehe ein paar Beitrage weiter zurück und der letzte, nur manchmal is der Button nich da.
So die Vierecke sind KÖRBE und in der rechen Tonne ist unten an dem Einflussrohr noch was dran, das soll die Strumpfhose sein.
Hmmm Tonnenverbinder finde ich (erster Eindruck) ist nur für eckige Tonnen. Kann mir nich vorstellen, dass das sich so feste ranzieht, damit das dicht ist.
Nach Innotec hab ich auch schon geguckt, aber da gibs ja viele Verschiedene, kann einer einen empfehlen ?


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Also ich persönlich würde die Tonnen nicht mit HT-Rohr verbinden. Innerhalb der Tonne das HT-Rohr zur Wasserlenkung - Ja, aber als Verbinder - eher Nein. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt entsinne, ist HT-Rohr doch aus PE!? Wenn dem so sei, bekommst du mit dem Kleben und Abdichten der Rohre eh' Probleme, da nicht alle Kleber PE und PVC fest verkleben.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Also PVC Rohre kaufen für die Verbindungen ?
haben die auch gleich Muffen dran xDDD ich glaube gesehen zu haben vorhin das da keine dran war.
Man man man wird ja immer komplizierter ^^
Passen dann die PVC Rohre in die HT Rohre rein ?


So ein Rohr ? http://www.hgt-technik.de/pvc-fitti...m-x-1m-kunstoffrohr-abwasserrohr/a-557939400/
Und diese Muffen ? http://www.hgt-technik.de/teichbau-...-muffe-2-x-klebemuffe-75mm-pn-10/a-557943051/
Brauch ich hiervon Reiniger und Kleber extra ? http://www.hgt-technik.de/pvc-fittings-und-rohre/kleber-reiniger-und-zubehoer/
Und vor allem Wieviel brauch ich davon ? 


Oder doch lieber einen von Innotec ?


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Windless schrieb:


> Nach Innotec hab ich auch schon geguckt, aber da gibs ja viele Verschiedene, kann einer einen empfehlen ?


Wenn hier von Innotec ist, dann ist in vielen Fällen von Innotec Adheseal die Rede.

Was mich grad etwas verwirrt ist Dein Profil...
Ok, Du willst da was für jemanden "hinzaubern", von dem Du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast.
Aber von vornherein auf 'low budget' zielen und das in Verbindung mit der Teichgröße und Koi ist dann doch etwas arg blauäugig.

Wenn jemand MIR den 'Auftrag' geben will, dann sag ich nicht sofort ja, sondern überdenke meine Kentnisse, lese mich ein wenig ein und präsentiere das dem 'Auftraggeber' (sei es nun Familienmitglied oder wer anders)
Man kann nunmal nicht mit 100-200 Euro so einen Filter mit allen finessen hinstellen 

Wenn Du natürlich vorher schon eine wagemutige Kalkulation aufgestellt hast ("...für 500 Euro bekommen wir Wasserlauf und Filter hin"), dann ist Dir einfach nicht zu helfen.
Wenn der Auftraggeber das gefordert hat, dann bleibt ab sofort nur die Antwort "ist nicht machbar, bitte 250, 500 ect. drauflegen, dann ist es eher machbar"

Das fängt schon bei so Kleinigkeiten wie der Luftpumpe an... warum nicht einfach mal checken was eine neue Membrane kostet?
Oder soll man sie weiter nur bis 25cm betreiben und unnütz Strom verbrauchen lassen?

Sorry für den kritischen Beitrag, hier sind viele sehr hilfsbereit, aber wenn ich dann lese, das man wegen den ca. 50Euro für den Schmutzablass (3x durchlass + Kugelhahn) knausern muss, dann läuft da was in die falsche Richtung.

Du kannst keinem eine Bastellösung hinstellen (Stopfen für Schmutzablass z.B.) wenn nicht sichergestellt ist, dass derjenige das auch bedienen kann... und Du bist ja auch nicht immer erreichbar und verfügbar.

Bitte nicht krumm nehmen... aber mein Eindruck ist, dass das Ziel bzw. die Ziele nochmal genau überdacht und geschildert werden, das geplante Budget bekannt ist und man dann schaut ob es dafür überhaupt machbar ist oder ob das Budget aufzustocken ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Bei den verlinkten Materialien muss man halt abwägen wie sich die Kosten rechtfertigen und was für wieviel und mit versand kostet und zu welchem Preis man es ggf. an anderer Stelle bzw. max. 2. anderer Stelle bekommt.


> Brauch ich hiervon Reiniger und Kleber extra ?


Kleber und Reiniger für die PVC Rohre brauchst Du... das verklebt die Rohre fest und sicher.
Innotec brauchst Du nur ggf an Materialübergängen oder an Anschlustellen (Folie/Rohr, Rohr Tonne)


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ich nehme das nicht krum.
Alles ist besser als das was schon vorhanden ist !!!
Momentan arbeitet ein Baumarktfilter (wie in den Bildern ja zu sehen ist) und mehr nicht. Diesen kann man eig. fast jeden Tag Grundreinigen. 
Das ist kein Auftraggeber sonder meine Schwiegergrosseltern. Und ich habe keinen Auftrag bekommen, sondern ich habe gesagt das ich mein bestes versuchen werde rauszuholen.
Mir ist schon klar das ich keine Perfekte Lösung mit allen Finessen für Low Budget bekomme !!!
Mir geht es darum vorhandenes zu nutzen und es zumindest soweit auszubauen damit es wenigstens funktioniert. 
Den Bachlauf muss ich auch wieder neu machen, da ich den alten ja abgerissen habe ^^ darunter war aber die folie unter teichniveau und kannst dir ja denken was das bewirkte.
Das mit der Luftpumpe hat sich schon erledigt, wenn du im Forum richtig guckst, wirst du sehen das ich noch 2 weitere Themen offen habe und sich das mit der Luftpumpe erledigt hat.
Zeig mir mal bitte wo ich für 50€ den kompletten Schmutzablass mit Dichtung pipapo bekomme ! Dann knauser ich da nich dran. Da hab ich wohl dann die falschen Seiten bisher gesehen.

Das Budget wurde nicht richtig besprochen. Da war nur der Satz mach mal.
So das hat nix zu heissen. Ich habe erst gedacht allein für das gfk für den Bachlauf 150-200€, Beton und Steine sind noch ausreichend vorhanden. Der Filter war nicht abgesprochen, doch dann dachte ich mir wenn ich gleich nen Filter mache, brauche ich diesen ollen Baumarktfilter nicht auf den Bachlauf stellen und das sieht dann besser aus und Filtert um einiges besser.

Der Teich wurde damals leider so nach dem Motto angelegt:
Es wurde Erdaushub benötigt, dann war ein loch da, leg teichfolie rein, mach wasser rein, ein paar fische und das wars. Hat mich ziemlich an mich damals erinnert ^^ Nur das ich eine kleine Dimension hatte.


Die Übergänge sollen ja jetzt nur aus PVC sein, wieviel bräuchte man da ungefähr ?
Das sind ja nur Beispiel Links und nich die Shops wo ich es kaufen will. Ich werde erstmal morgen bei OBI gucken gehen was das da so kostet.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hallo Robert,
Du kannst gerne KG-Rohr mit PVC kombinieren ... . Der PVC-Reiniger entfernt Fettfilme, und "rauht" die PVC-Oberfläche auf. Auf diese Weise bearbeitete Klebeflächen sind bis 16 bar druckfest (bis 63 mm id)! Innotec spielt da in einer ganz anderen Liga ... , also ist auch beim Verkleben am Filter nicht die volle Sorgfalt nötig.
Ich hoffe, Dir damit in diesem Teil der Technik helfen zu können. 
Was hat mir an dem PVC-Sortiment gefallen? Kupplungen, die ich lösen konnte, um Teilstücken umzubauen (z. B. Ablaßventile oder bypass einbauen); Absperrventile für Wartungsarbeiten bzw. Winterbetrieb ! Sollte mal eine meiner Filtertonnen bzw. -kisten das zeitliche segnen, so brauche ich nur kleine Abschnitte umbauen, ohne den kompletten Teich zu entleeren .


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> ohne den kompletten Teich zu entleeren .



Und nocheinmal 

Das ist kein Schwerkraftsystem. Der Teich hat KEINEN BA.
Eine Teichpumpe wird wasser in die rechte Tonne pumpen, davon gehts in die mittlere und dann in die linke tonne. an der linken tonne geht das wasser wieder raus und zum Bachlauf und von da aus in den Teich.

Sry für die Ironie xD

Und nein ich nehme keine KG Rohre, denn der Pumpenanschluss hat 1 Zoll und da geh ich nich auf über DN75.



So jetzt nochmal alles zusammengefasst:

Die Pumpe fängt mit 1 Zoll an,
 ich gehe dann auf DN75 HT, 
dann 75 PVC wird mit Tonne verklebt (PVC KLEBER UND REINIGER) und das Rohr mit Innotec mit dem HT Rohr verklebt),
nach dem PVC Stück (was in der Tonne jetzt ist) kommt 1 HT Winkel (wird wieder mit Innotec verklebt)
danach 1 HT Rohr 
danach 1 HT Winkel
danach fliest das wasser in die Tonne von unten nach oben
und fliesst aus einem PVC Rohr (was mit der Tonne mit PVC Kleber verklebt ist) zur nächsten Tonne

Erste Tonne: Damenstrumpf (erstmal die billige alternative zu sifi sipa und wie sie alle heissen), wird täglich gewechselt. Ein Korb am Tonnenübergang wird montiert, damit der Strumpf nicht die Leitung verstopft.
Zweite Tonne: Filterbürsten 
Dritte Tonne: Restliche Filtermatten (aus alten Filtern) senkrecht gestellt und erstmal Hel x ersatz und restliche Lavasteine ......... aus alten Filtern, hier kommt auch der Ausströmer rein, nur halt gucken ob die Luftpumpe das noch schafft oder ob eine neue her muss. Ein Korb am Tonnenübergang wird montiert, damit das Hel x Ersatz nicht die Leitung verstopft oder aufeinmal im Teich schwimmt.

So irgendwo noch ne undichte stelle ? xDDDD


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Windless schrieb:


> Erste Tonne: Damenstrumpf (erstmal die billige alternative zu sifi sipa und wie sie alle heissen), wird täglich gewechselt. Ein Korb am Tonnenübergang wird montiert, damit der Strumpf nicht die Leitung verstopft.
> Zweite Tonne: Filterbürsten
> Dritte Tonne: Restliche Filtermatten (aus alten Filtern) senkrecht gestellt und erstmal Hel x ersatz und restliche Lavasteine ......... aus alten Filtern. Ein Korb am Tonnenübergang wird montiert, damit das Hel x Ersatz nicht die Leitung verstopft oder aufeinmal im Teich schwimmt.


Wenn Du in der ersten Tonne den Damenstrumpf mit zeitnaher Wechslung vorsiehst, dann kannst Du Dir imho die Bürsten in der 2. Tonne sparen, denn dann ist ja aller grober Schmutz schon raus.
Weiter oben gab es glaub ich schon den Vorschlag, dass der Übergang zur nächsten Tonne nochmal mit Strumpf oder irgendwas zu sichern, falls der "Hauptstrumpf" mal abfliegt.

Im übrigen Danke das Du mein Posting oben nicht krum nimmst und nun den Rahmen etwas genauer beschrieben hast.

Bzgl. Schmutzablass versuch ich gleich noch was zu schreiben.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Das Problem ist das ich dann an den 2. Strumpf nicht rankomme.
Oder soll ich dann 2 Tonnen nur mit dem Strumpf betreiben ?
Wie sollte ich den strumpf eig. befestigen ? mit nem normalen Gummi der nich zu stark umwickelt ist ?
Oder gibt es irgendwo gitter zu kaufen die man auf eine regentonne zuschneiden kann und was würde sowas kosten? Habe sowas nicht gefunden. aber dann würde ich ja wieder nicht an den 2. Strumpf rankommen xD


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
den Strumpf nur in der ersten und mit Gummiring so befestigen, dass er bei zu viel Druck anspringt.
Ich denke auch die Bürsten kannst du dir erst mal sparen. Eher in die 2. Tonne noch neue große Mattten rein.
Diese sind ja deutlich größer als der alten Filter und schon dadurch sind die Reiningungsintervalle größer.


----------



## Windless (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

kannst du mal so einen Gummiring posten ?

Fein mittel oder Grobe Matten ?
Gibs irgendein Onlineshop wo die billig sind ? ^^


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Posten geht leider noch nicht. 
Kannst du aber fast überall kaufen, manche verwenden die zum einwecken von leckeren Früchten.

Such bei den Matten nach 3-5cm Stärke und in 1mX2m. Die kannst du dann zurechtschneiden.
Wenn es möglich ist, erst Grob und dann Mittel.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Das würden dann ja für die Matten allein über 160€ werden, das muss ich dann erstmal absprechen.
Solange kommt aufjedenfall alles rein was bisher schon da ist 

So ein Gummiring ? http://www.haustechnikshop24.eu/images/product_images/popup_images/12269_0.jpg

Ist ein Überlaufrohr bei allen Tonnen so wie ich sie aufbaue sinnvoll / nötig?
Sicherer bestimmt


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Nein so einer sollte reichen.  Gummiring
Den einmal verdreht oder ein Knoten, damit fest aber nicht zu fest sitzt.

Ich habe noch einen Sack Flocor (geriffelte Plastikkörper) rumliegen, den kannst du günstig haben.
Das Zeug wurde verwendet, als es noch kein __ Hel-X gab.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Davon ist auch ein wenig schon vorhanden 
Was heisst 1 Sack (wieviel Liter ca.)
und was meinst mit günstig ^^ was würde das porto so kosten ?

Ach so ein Gummiring xDDDD


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Schmutzablass Filtertonnen:
Ich kann es drehen und wenden wie ich will... ich hab mich mit meinen gut 50 Euro auch verschätzt... gut 70-100€ wären wohl eine angemessene Summe.


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ich frag mal nach, was der Sack an Porto kostet, sollte auch in dein schmales Budget passen.

Das kann dann in die letzte Kammer als Feinabscheidung. Hatte ich letztes Jahr dort auch.
Lässt sich genauso einfach sauber machen wie __ Hel-X. Umrühren und Dreck ablassen.


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Andreas,
man kann den Schmutzablass auch ohne Zugschieber realisieren.
In den Schmutzablass ein langes Rohr, was den Abfuss zu macht.
Bei Bedarf nach oben rausziehen und Wasser marsch.

Das habe ich auch schon bei hochwertigen Anlagen gesehen, da einfach und funktionell.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hatte ja schon zugschieber gefunden billig.  http://www.teichpoint.de/Teichzubeh...ieber/PVC_Zugschieber_ECO_50_mm_i88_412_0.htm

Aber der Rest ist is teurer.

Andreas kannst du mir mal die Sachen posten mit Link was man für 1 Schlammablass braucht.
Den Ablass brauch ich ja in der 1. Tonne reintheoretisch nicht.
Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn wirklich eine Tonne putt geht und ich die PVC Rohre nehme, muss ich die ja verkleben, was ja bedeutet das ich die tonnen nich einfach wechseln kann


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hallo Robert,
ich werde Dir die Liste 'morgen' posten, da ich noch gucken will, welche Kugelhähne ich selber verwendt habe... bin mir da nicht mehr sicher und muss mir eh noch Material zum shoppen zusammenschrieben 

Als grober Umriss:
Durchlass (für die Tonne halt)
PVC Rohr mit passendem Durchmesser (bekmmt man meist 1m oder 2m stücke und braucht nur wenige cm)
Kugelhahn
Schlauchtülle mit Klebemuffe
und natürlich dann Schlauch (+ggf. Schlauchschelle... ist zwar wenig druck drauf, aber abrutschen muss es ja auch nicht)


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

ja den durchlass kann ich mir halt nich richtig vorstellen.
PVC Rohr müsste ja noch überbleiben von den Tonnenübergängen.
Kugelhahn ? Doch kein schieber ^^ muss ja nix regulieren.
ich würde nach dem schieber nochmal ein kleines stück rohr ranmachen und dann da auslaufen lassen, ausser die tülle kostet nur max 5 euro, dann kann ich gucken ob ich das auf vorhandene schläuche aufsetze.
Hoffe morgen is nicht erst am 3. ^^
Ich danke euch für eure hilfe, nur denkt dran ich muss bis Freitag alles zusammenhaben und einige teile muss ich noch übers inet bestellen. Ich weiss ich muss ja noch betonieren, aber in der zeit wo es aushärtet, kann ich die tonnen ja schonmal anfangen 

Schlaft dann mal gut, ich guck noch ein wenig fern und aktualisiere ab und zu mal.
Sitze ja schon seit 14:30 ununterbrochen vorm PC und google nach Filtern etc. und bin hier im Forum aktiv ^^

Hab mich jetzt auch entschieden den Bachlauf aus Folie zu machen und dann Trasszement mit flies zu verarbeiten.
Sollte 0,5mm folie reichen ? ich finde 1mm immer so steif und fürn bachlauf schwierig zu modellieren.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Windless schrieb:


> Den Ablass brauch ich ja in der 1. Tonne reintheoretisch nicht.


sicher brauchst du den nicht unbedingt... nur willst Du dich kopfüber in die Tonne hängen um ihn im nachhinein zu montieren, weil doch die Erkentnis kommt, dass er sinnvoll ist? 
Es ist bei den Löchern meist nicht nur mit Bohren abgetan... man muss auch die Schnittstellen entgraten und von einer Seite aus bekommt man einen Durchlass nicht sinnvoll festgezogen... da muss man von der anderen Seite gegenhalten und ggf. ne 2. Person haben.


> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn wirklich eine Tonne putt geht und ich die PVC Rohre nehme, muss ich die ja verkleben, was ja bedeutet das ich die tonnen nich einfach wechseln kann


Deswegen machen mitunter auch solche Kupplungen Sinn.
Alternativ geht natürlich auch noch so eine Muffe mit Rohschellen...ist etwas kostengünstiger als die Kupplungen und lösbar.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Windless schrieb:


> ja den durchlass kann ich mir halt nich richtig vorstellen.
> PVC Rohr müsste ja noch überbleiben von den Tonnenübergängen.
> Kugelhahn ? Doch kein schieber ^^ muss ja nix regulieren.


Ok, hab ja weiter oben auch schon wieder günstige Schieber vorgeschlagen gehabt... 
Geht halt auch mit Schiebern...


> Ich danke euch für eure hilfe, nur denkt dran ich muss bis Freitag alles zusammenhaben und einige teile muss ich noch übers inet bestellen.


Mich fröstelt es gerade... morgen was bestellen und sicher sein wollen, dass es bis Freitag bzw. spätestens Samstag da ist, damit das am Wochenende verbastelt wird?
Ich habe schon viel Vertrauen in meine angestammten Versandshops und mitunter auch in die Post.
Aber bei Deinen wünschen wäre vielleicht ein Besuch bei http://www.koi-spirit.de/ sinnvoll.
Wenn Du nicht zu weit davon entfernt bist, dann ruf an und fahr vorbei.
Die sagen dir ggf. noch zusätzlich ob die Teile zusammenpassen oder nicht.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Bei der Kupplung steht doch auch Klebemuffe.
nein es soll nich bis freitag ankommen, ich würde das direkt dahin liefern lassen, nur soll es halt so schnell wie möglich gehen, jeden tag später ist ein verlorener tag ^^
irgendwie is die seite koispirit total lahm und das impressum öffnet sich nicht bei mir Oo
ah jetzt ^^ is ja in hamburg xDDD gleich mal im shop stöbern xD

Edit: warum is pvc soviel teurer als HT ? wenn ich die stellen wo ich nich mit der tonne verkleben muss mit ht rohren mache, spare ich ca. 60 euro (wenn ichs dann mit Innotec verkleben will sind das immernoch 40 ^^)
Das ist doch so möglich und rät auch keiner ab oder ? ^^ da steck ich das geld lieber in filtermedien oder in die unten gezeigte Luftpumpe.


Das für einen Schmutzablass ? und dann mit PVC Kleber verkleben und verschrauben ?

http://www.koi-spirit.de/pvc-fittin...durchfuehrung-mit-gegenflansch-75-mm/a-10107/

passen die dann rein ? http://www.koi-spirit.de/pvc-fittin.../schlauchtuelle-mit-klebemuffe-63-mm/a-10146/
Da könnte ich ja dann direkt ein schlauch mit schlauchklemme ranmachen und entweder den schlauch über die Tonne führen oder mit einem Hahn dafür den schlauch dichtmachen. wenns dann mal laufen soll hahn einfach abmachen und gut oder wie im ersten fall schlauch unter tonnenniveau legen und laufen lassen ^^

Was haltet ihr davon ? http://www.koi-spirit.de/winterschu...air-box-4-komplettes-belueftungs-set/a-10475/ 
nich das ich das gleich kaufe, aber wenn ich die nehme, 2 ausströmer in 2 Tonnen und 2 ausströmer für nen Airlift benutze um so mehr oberflächenbewegung und sauerstoffanreicherung zu bekommen ?
Für Airlift brauch ich doch nur noch HT Rohre und 2 45grad winkel ? zumindest erstmal für die billige variante, wenn man nich gleich ein tschechischen machen kann ^^
Die hier wär doch etwas überdemensioniert ? http://www.koi-spirit.de/teichbel-f...oi-flow-20-komplettes-belueftungs-set/a-1049/


Was ist mit Futterringen ? kann man leicht selbst einen basteln oder reicht der hier aus ? http://www.koi-spirit.de/futter-f-r-koi-st-r/futterautomaten/schwimmender-futterring-23-cm/a-10064/
ich wil ja nich das Futterreste in den Steinen jetzt hängenbleiben und dort vermodern.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Was haltet ihr davon ? http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/tei...max-fluessige-teichfolie-250-kg-azurgruen.php
Wenn ich nur 1 anstrich machen würde beim Bachlauf, dann würde ich ja auf 2qm je 2kg kommen. 1 Anstrich wäre ja laut denen mehr als 5mm, was ja auch die dünnen folien nur haben. hat einer erfahrung mit ? so spar ich wieder den zement und die folie und die preisspanne ist dann nicht mehr so hoch, ausserdem habe ich weniger folienabfall als fertigfolie und die austrocknungszeit ist sehr viel schneller als bei dem Trassenzement.
Ok habe grade gesehen, der Beton drunter muss erst ausgehärtet sein, oder gibs da Unterlagen für ^^


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ich hab eben mal ganz grob das Volumen ausgerechnet.
Der Teich ist ca. 7,20m lang und 4,70m breit.
Die Erste Stufe liegt bei ca. 0,5m.
Die Zweite Stufe liegt bei ca. 1.5m.
Beide Stufen sind in etwa gleich lang
Habe dann die teichlänge halbiert und jeweils mit der Breite und der tiefe gerechnet und da kamen 33.840 Liter raus.
Das is ja das doppelte als damals geschätzt wurden Oo

Oder gibs nen Rechenfehler ?


----------



## koifischfan (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn wirklich eine Tonne putt geht und ich die PVC Rohre nehme, muss ich die ja verkleben, was ja bedeutet das ich die tonnen nich einfach wechseln kann


Das PVC-Rohr wird in den Flansch geklebt, der Flansch dann mit Inotec an die Tonne.

Und da behaupte ich, daß das Inotec an der Tonne nicht klebt, sondern eher als Dichtung funktioniert. Die Verbindung sollte sich leicht lösen lassen.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

es wird nur an den Schmutzabläufen einen Flansch geben


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Heute keiner mehr on ?


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
mach doch mal eine Skizze wie du den Filter nun aufbauen willst.
Da blickt kaum einer noch durch.

Die Tonnen stehen ja ebenerdig über dem Bachlauf. Da lässt sich auch mal was nachrüsten, wenn nicht gleich alles auf Anhieb optimal ist.

Bei dem neuen Teichvolumen solltest du mal überdenken, ob die Pumpe genügend fördert.
Ich hatte ja schon mal vorgeschlagen, den Filter direkt an den Teich und eine extra für den Bachlauf.
Auch wenn du das aus Kostengründen abgelehnt hast, ist das die langfristig günstigste Lösung.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

ja das würde alles dann später nachgerüstet werden, momentan aber nicht machbar.
Ich mach mal eine neue skizze mom.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hallo Robert,

ich habe nicht alles gelesen. Tschudschung.

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Vortex mit Pflanzenfilter und Luftheber zu bauen.

Die Luftheber sind absolut Leistungsstarke Pumpen, die Du nach Bedarf anpassen kannst. So sind mehrere benötigte Pumpen nur durch verlegen von Luftschläuchen erreichbar.

Der Vortex hat den Sinn, dass sich alles imn der Tonne sammelt. Nicht im Strumpf. Desweiteren ist es aus meiner Sicht der einzige Filter, der ohne Förderhöhe funktioniert. Luftheber haben den nachteil, das bei jedem cm Förderhöhe die Leistung sinkt. Deshalb baue ich z.B. alles auf eine Ebene.

Ich werde bei mir eine Strumpfselbstreinigung installieren. 
Mein Favoit ist im Moment einen Pflanzkorb mit eine Stumpfhose bespannen und im Vortex drehen lasen. 
Dann eine Reinigungsmammut (Luftheber) einsetzen, was den Strumpf regelmäßg von innen säubert. 

Weitere Filtertonnen habe ich nicht geplant, sondern nur einen Bodenablauf für den Pflanzenfilter. Dieser reinigt permanant den Pflanzenfilterboden. 
Der läuft aktuell im Probebetrieb und ich muß sagen, der Vortex ist schwarz von Bauerde und der angehende Pflanzenfilter ist sauber geworden. 

Schmutzabläufe im Vortex habe ich auch nicht geplant, sondern einen Vortexreinigungsluftheber.

Insgesamt bedeutet dies, das ich versuche per Zeitschaltuhr Ventile zu öffnen und zu schließen bei einer Pumpe.

Heißt:

Normalbetieb 75% Leistung auf das Teichmammut (Luftheber) und 25 % Leistung auf die Pflanzenfilterreinigung.

Irgendwann Nachts Reinigungsbetrieb 100 % auf die Pflanzenfilterreinigung kurz alles ruhen lassen und dan für weiß nicht 10 Sekunden 100% Leistung auf die Vortexreinigung. (Abgesetzes Material auf den Kompost pusten.

Ich bin gerade dabei und es ist kein Erfahrungsbericht von mir. Ich bin gerade bei den Probeläufe. 

In Step 1 will ich alles manuel regeln: also Ventil Hauptluftheber zu -> Ventil Strumpfhosenreinigung auf -> Ventil Pflanzenfilterreinigung auf-> Alle Ventile zu-> kurz Warten, bis der Vortex nicht mehr dreht, dann das Vortex-Kompostrohr auf.

Wenn ich damit meine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, will ich mir elektronische Zeitsteuerbare Ventile holen und der Teich macht sein Ding alleine.
So der Wunschtraum.

Ist so meine Vorstellung für meinen max 35 Watt Teich.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
vergiss erst mal den Bachlauf.
Baue einen Vorfilter vor den bestehenden, der schon im Teich ist. Dieser sollte dann einfach zu reinigen sein.
Oder den vorhandenen durch einen besseren ersetzen.

Mit der vorhandenen Pumpe in einen Filter oberhalb des Bachlaufs zu pumpen geht so nicht.
Da kommt zu wenig an und der Teich wird nicht sauber.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hoffe das reicht aus veranschaulichung, nun ist noch die frage nach kupplungen zwischen den tonnen, damit ich diese falls eine kaputt geht leicht tauschen kann.
habe aber nur klebemuffen gefunden

wieso die pumpe musste doch vorher auch auf die gleiche höhe fördern. ich will den bachlauf jetzt nicht mehr höher als die tonnen machen.
Heisst das, wenn ich einen luftheber baue, ihn 3cm ausserhalb des wasser habe, ein rohr waagerecht nach draussen verlege zum vortex, in die tonne den eingang unten anbaue, das das wasser dann bis nach oben in die tonne kommt bei gleicher leistung ???


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Hallo Robert,
wie schon in nem anderen Posting gestern nacht geschrieben...
Flexible Muffe mit Spannringen
Ist eine Lösbare Verbindung und günstiger als die Schraubsachen.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

ja ok an den hab ich gar nich mehr gedacht ^^
ist der schmutzablauf den ich gepostet habe machbar oder der falsche ?
sonst an der skizze was auszusetzen ?
kann man an einer 5-6 jahre alten folie noch einen seitenflansch dicht anbringen ?
Wenn ja mit PVC kleber oder innotec oder folienkleber ?


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
so könnte der Aufbau aussehen. Durch die vielen Bögen verlierst du schon etwas Durchsatz.
Sie waren alle in DN75 ausgeführt oder doch DN110?

Der Folienflansch wird mit Innotec eingeklebt. Falls die Folie nicht direkt in der Sonne war, sollte das noch gut dicht werden.

Der Filter wird so 6-10m³/h Wasser gut filtern. Für das neu berechnete Volumen sollte es einer sein, der das doppelte schafft.

Hast du denn auch eine UVC mit eingeplant?


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Windless schrieb:


> ist der Schmutzablauf den ich gepostet habe machbar oder der falsche ?


sieht schon nicht schlecht aus.


> sonst an der skizze was auszusetzen


Du solltest die Rohre nicht so weit unten in der Tonne enden lassen und eine 'Filtermedienauflage" (meist Lichtstegplatten o.ä. *click* oder *click*) in 5-10cm vom Tonnenboden einbringen.
Das hat 2 Vorteile:
Filtermedien werden von den Abläufen nicht angesaugt und sich absetzender Schmodder wird nicht durch das einlaufende Wasser dauernd aufgewirbelt.


> kann man an einer 5-6 jahre alten folie noch einen seitenflansch dicht anbringen ?
> Wenn ja mit PVC kleber oder innotec oder folienkleber ?


Du wirst mit Sicherheit die Folie gut an der Stelle mit geeignetem Mittel reinigen müssen.
Zusätzlich zum Verkleben mit PVC würde ich dann trotzdem noch den Flansch an den kanten mit innotec abdichten, um sicher zu gehen, falls die PVC verklebung doch nicht perfekt ist.


----------



## Windless (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

DN75 erstmal, der Preis geht dann einfach zu hoch für alles, das is nich drin 
Wenns meiner ist dann wird auch ein KG Rohr verbaut ^^

Meinst du durch die bögen mit dem airlift oder mit der normalen pumpe ?
Die Folie war leider sehr oft in der sonne, vllt. find ich ne stelle wo ein stein drauf gelegen hat oder so mal gucken, brauch ich aber auch nur wenn das mit dem Airlift funktionieren würde, dann würde ich die normale pumpe nur am bachlauf anschliessen und den filter übern Airlift betreiben.

Ich habs leider nicht gemessen, man muss ja auch noch den rand abrechnen 

Eine UVC Lampe ist schon vorhanden, wollte sie nach dem neubefüllen erstmal nicht anmachen, da ich die Starterbakterien nich gleich wieder abtöten wollte ^^
und UVC is doch auch nur Symptombehandlung, eig. wollte ich sie nich mehr anmachen ^^
lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Sind das nun die richtigen schmutzabläufe ?
laut andreas ja 
aber passt die schlauchtülle da direkt rein oder muss ich erst nen ht bogen installieren ?
Welches Reinigungsmittel ist denn passend ?

und was haltet ihr von den luftpumpen oder welche könnt ihr empfehlen ? vorallem für airliftsysteme.

Würde die auflagen hier kaufen http://www.koi-spirit.de/filtermedi...auflage-easy-tray-34-x-20-cm-steckbar/a-1040/
Kleb ich die dann mit PVC Kleber an der tonne fest oder wie bekomm ich die in 5-10cm höhe verankert ?


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

woah Rooobert... 
Es ist gaaanz sicher Dein Teichbauthread...ABER Du vermischt grade Deine viele Fragerei so, dass es jedem Leser und Tippgeber schwindlig wird.

Ich habe z.B. mit "Schmutzablauf so ok" ebenfalls Deine Zeichnung gemeint... nicht welche Rohre du da wie verwenden willst, denn das hab ich überlesen gehabt 

Du solltest, grade weil Du mehrere Themen gleichzeitig machen willst, Deine Beiträge entsprechend aufbauen bzw. die entsprechenden Schlagworte vor die Vorhaben und Fragen stellen...
Also z.B. Bachlauf, Filter (ggf. mit Unterkategorie Medien, Ablauf, Tonnenverbindung), Airlift usw.

Ich bin ja bemüht, aber im Prinzip habe ich die Übersicht verloren und mir fällt das Antworten auf Deine Beiträge imme schwerer, weil ich befürchten muss irgendwas weiter oben überlesen oder nicht mitbekommen zu haben :sorry


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Robert,
vergiss erst mal den Airlift und mache die Sachen die notwendig sind. Dein Filter braucht Förderhöhe.

Auch bei der normalen Pumpe haben die 90°Bögen bei hohem Durchsatz einen Widerstand. Ist aber nicht problematisch.

Medianauflage ist OK. Brauchst du ja nur in 2. und 3. Tonne. Die liegen einfach am Boden oder weden passend geschnitten. Kleben brauchst du da nichts.

Der Teích sieht bei dem aktuellen Bewuchs so aus, als ob die Ursache nicht beseitigt wird.
Da sollte noch einiges an Pflanzen eingebracht werden.


----------



## Windless (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

OK OK 
Zum Thema Airlift mache ich gleich nen neuen Thread auf ^^
Es hat sich durch viele Fragen so ergeben und eure Ideen und Kritiken ^^
Tut mir leid wenns ausn ruder gelaufn is ^^

SO hier gehts jetzt nur noch um den Filter ^^
Ich poste gleich den ablauf nochmal mit der schlauchverbindung 

So @ andreas, das sind die komponenten für den Schmutzablass, würden die gehen ?
http://www.koi-spirit.de/pvc-fitting...75-mm/a-10107/

hinter denen würde nen schlauch kommen mit dem ich die leitung dicht machen kann und nur beim warten öffnen muss http://www.koi-spirit.de/pvc-fitting...63-mm/a-10146/

@ jörg
Wenn es aber mit dem airlift funktionieren würde, wäre das toll, eine neue Belüfterpumpe war eh gespräch und is auch genehmigt 
Ich poste das jetzt aber in einen neuen Thread ^^

So zum Thema Pflanzen.
Is richtig das sieht noch nich nach viel aus, man sieht leider auf den fotos wenig, da die pflanzen noch so klein sind.
Im Teich sind jetzt ca. 50 seerosen (ich weiss die machen nich viel) und im biotop is von __ schilf bis __ wasserpest alles drin was ich bekommen konnte.
Heute hatte ich nochmal das vergnügen mir Krebsscheren und Tannenwedel kostenlos zu holen, danke wolfgang 
wenn man die ableger als volle pflanzen zählt werden das an die 40 Stück sein.
Evtl. bekomm ich morgen nochmal für wenig geld 100 pflanzen, muss ich gucken ob die noch zu haben sind.

Bevor ich an dem teich war, waren da 10 seerosen drin, mehr nicht xDDDD


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Windless schrieb:


> Würde die auflagen hier kaufen http://www.koi-spirit.de/filtermedi...auflage-easy-tray-34-x-20-cm-steckbar/a-1040/
> Kleb ich die dann mit PVC Kleber an der tonne fest oder wie bekomm ich die in 5-10cm höhe verankert ?


Ich habe meine Medienauflagen mit VA Schrauben, Untelagscheiben und Muttern auf höhe gebracht.

Da Du evt. eh PVC Kleber im einsatz hast, würde ich Rohrstücke oder Ähnliches nehemen und das am Gitter fest kleben.
Das Gitter mit der Tonne verkleben macht keinen Sinn, weil Du dann das Ding nie wieder rausbekommst.
Wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass Du eine Tonne auch mit eingeklebter Medienauflage gereinigt bekommst, dann kannst Du das gerne tun.


----------



## Windless (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

ja das mit den rohren is kein schlechte idee 
Aber was is nun mit dem schmutzablass, is der ok ? xDDDDDDDDDDDD
Ich hab nur noch heute nachn aufstehen zeit da hinzufahren ^^

hier ist der thread zum airlift 
Da sind 2 Skizzen drin und die frage ist ob das so funktionieren würde.
Nicht hier beantworten, sondern da bitte ))))


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Es ist gaaanz sicher Dein Teichbauthread...ABER Du vermischt grade Deine viele Fragerei so, dass es jedem Leser und Tippgeber schwindlig wird.
> 
> ....
> 
> Ich bin ja bemüht, aber im Prinzip habe ich die Übersicht verloren und mir fällt das Antworten auf Deine Beiträge imme schwerer, weil ich befürchten muss irgendwas weiter oben überlesen oder nicht mitbekommen zu haben :sorry





genau aus dem Grund, bin ich vor 30 Beiträgen schon aus dem Thema ausgestiegen... wir haben noch nicht einmal die Filtertonnenverbindungsvarianten abschließend geklärt - zumindest nach meinem Gefühl - und da geht es schon wieder mit anderen Sachen weiter.....ich komme nicht mehr nach und habe aufgegeben


----------



## Windless (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ja tut mir ja leid 
Das Thema mit den Filtern und Bachlauf hat sich ja geklärt.
Jetzt geht es nur noch um die Luftheber, dafür ist aber ein anderer Thread offen


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

das braucht Dir nicht leid tun... wenn du an dein Ziel kommst und dann zufrieden bist, ist alles OK... :smoki


----------



## Windless (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Vielleicht kannst du meine letzten Fragen beantworten ?
Siehe bitte hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35403


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vorfilter*

Ich weiß nicht, was Du genau meinst, aber von Luftheber / Mammutpumpen / Airlifter habe ich keine Ahnung. Sorry...


----------

